# Glue Drywall to Basement XPS Foam on Walls?  Already Have Furring Strips.



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2011)

I've finally made up my mind to cover the exposed XPS foam boards in the basement.
I have 2" boards held to basement wall with glue and vertical furring strips.
Then, I have an additional 2", with grooves milled out so that it fits flush over the strips, that are glued on to the sheets below (used wood strips into furring strips to brace while glue dried).

Anyway, now I want to put drywall over the assembly, and am thinking about using glue in addition to screwing onto the furring strips.
The wall will be very solid, ie, no cavities, one way or the other.
The furring is only vertical, so I guess I could put some across the top and bottom, but again, the wall is solid.
I don't know if I'll gain anything by gluing, since I do have to screw it on anyway (so it stays up longer in the event of a fire).

What do you think?


----------



## gzecc (Aug 15, 2011)

I would screw and not glue. Do building codes have any influence in this construction?


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2011)

I have no idea.
From what I've seen on the web, glue is used to spread out the drywall screw spacing requirements on regular stud wall.
I can see in my case that some screws would be required to hold it up.
I'm not terribly enthused about gluing though.  Not even sure it'd be necessary with the solid wall.


----------



## jimbom (Aug 15, 2011)

What is the size and spacing of the furring?  I gather the furring to be used to attached the drywall is exposed in surface groves of the insulation.  If the furring is glued, then the structural support for the drywall is only that glue, even if it is screwed to the furring.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2011)

The furring is 1x3, holds on the first layer of insulation along with glue, and is screwed into the concrete with tapcons.
The second layer has machined (by me) grooves and is just glued onto the first layer.
I plan on using 3" or 3.5"  screws to screw on the drywall to the embedded furring strips.


----------



## jimbom (Aug 15, 2011)

That should work great.  I think the gypsum association allows screws on walls 16" centers without glue.  My son and I hung 3400 ft Â² this past month on a DIY project.  We used 4 x 12' sheets.  He is a beast, but not as useful as the drywall lift.  Lowes is selling that for about ten dollars a sheet.  Now is a good time to hang some rock.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow.  I'm not doing the ceiling, so, hoping to get by without a lift.
I've had a fair amount of the paperless (fiberglass covered) dryall from Lowes leaning up against some posts for the last couple years.
Hopefully it's still good and I can get more if needed.
With my puniness, I'm using 8' sheets.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 16, 2011)

here in Ohio everything is glued and screwed, really makes a tight job


----------



## Sisu (Aug 16, 2011)

ironpony said:
			
		

> here in Ohio everything is glued and screwed, really makes a tight job



Everything?!


----------

